# Aşk tesadüfleri sever



## FlyingBird

Aşk tesadüfleri *sever* isimli bir film var. Aşk tesadüfü ne demek olduğunu çok iyi biliyorum.

But what 'sever' doing there?


----------



## ancalimon

sever: loves, likes

sevmek : to like, to love

Aşk, tesadüfleri sever :
Love likes coincidences.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> sever: loves, likes
> 
> sevmek : to like, to love
> 
> Aşk, tesadüfleri sever :
> Love likes coincidences.


But why it is not than aşk tesadüfleri seviyor but sever? 

bu kafama gelmiyor


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> But why it is not than aşk tesadüfleri seviyor but sever?
> 
> bu kafama gelmiyor


Anyone can please explain why 'sever' instead of 'seviyor' please? 

this is very important to me, also this sentence have no sense to me.


----------



## Hugo-Hernandez

I'm late to the party, but the difference is: 
seviyor = present continuous
sever = present simple, so "aşk tesadüfleri seviyor" would translate to "love is loving coincidences".


----------



## analeeh

_Sever_ is aorist/present simple, which implies a universally true statement. That said, _seviyor_ often does translate to 'loves' rather than 'is loving' in English - _sever_ and _seviyor_ are by no means direct equivalents of 'loves' and 'is loving'.


----------



## emre aydın

This is the nuance:

When I say "aşk tesadüfleri sever", I mean a universal truth, as analeeh also said.

On a specific case, for example, when a man comes across the girl he loves, I'd say "aşk tesadüfleri seviyor".


----------



## Hugo-Hernandez

Thank you both for clarifying.


----------

